# [HOWTO] Windows 8 Guest in VirtualBox



## kclark (Dec 9, 2013)

After doing a bit of research trying to get windows 8 working in emulators/virtualbox-ose I found out that you have to enable extra data from the command line.  This has to be done every time you want to fire it up.  I wrote a real simple script so I didn't have to do this every single time.


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
VBoxManage setextradata "Windows 8 x64" VBoxInternal/CPUM/CMPXCHG16B 1
VirtualBox
```

Where "Windows 8 x64" is whatever you named this VM.

Set the script as executable `chmod +x ./vbox.sh` and then run the script `# ./vbox.sh`.

Bam, WIndows 8 in VirtualBox.


----------

